# Forum Home Renovation Plastering  Covering double doorway

## Chumley

Hi all, 
I have a 1.6m wide double doorway that I need to fill in permanently.  I've done a single doorway before (big plug for Rod here!) and used Rod's method of plastering across the whole door to avoid two separate 'bumps' in the new wall.  Question is do I need to do this for the double door or can I tape and patch each side and the top as an upside-down 'U' shape and leave the middle of the door alone? 
Thanks,
Adam

----------


## droog

No reason you can not.
The final result will depend on how straight the wall is, you can use a long straight edge to check. When butt joining plaster you need to make a wide joint start at least 300mm each side of the joint.

----------


## Chumley

That's what I was hoping - plastering a flat space more than 2m wide is probably beyond me.
Thanks for the reply.

----------

